# HSS Resevior Retrofit Kit



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

For those that have had the transmission reservoir kit installed, how much effort was needed to have the dealer install the retrofit the kit? Was it retrofitted based on your word or did they need to test and document the issue before proceeding? Is there a service bulletin that can be referenced? 

We finally have had some decent snowfalls that require extended use of my blower. On the last outing, my machine was notably slower at the end of the job. If the kit is a reasonable price, I'd pay it and do the work myself. Just don't want to have the machine stranded at the shop. Otherwise, I'll have to wait till spring.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> For those that have had the transmission reservoir kit installed, how much effort was needed to have the dealer install the retrofit the kit? Was it retrofitted based on your word or did they need to test and document the issue before proceeding? Is there a service bulletin that can be referenced?
> 
> We finally have had some decent snowfalls that require extended use of my blower. On the last outing, my machine was notably slower at the end of the job. If the kit is a reasonable price, I'd pay it and do the work myself. Just don't want to have the machine stranded at the shop. Otherwise, I'll have to wait till spring.


Sorry to post about a replacement transmission instead of the kit, but I was close to getting it.

After my dealer couldn't replicate the slow-down after about 4-5 hours of running and periodically testing, the mechanic called me and said I'm probably going to get the kit, then Honda called a day later and asked a number of questions...the usual suspects of "when, how often, what was engaged, hills, type and depth of snow, etc.".

I read off my times list compared to my 828 and that was it for a few more (business) days. Then my dealer called and said my blower was ready with a new trans. I have to say I was happy to hear that.

They had my 1332 for 8 business days, 10 days total.

My dealer is great to work with and I have to say..."Oh Honda, thank you for making it right and taking care of me".


----------



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

Do you know why they gave you a new transmission? I got the kit last month and it seems to work, but now you got me curious wondering if they fixed it rather than using a reservoir.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I went through the same phone call with Honda and ended up with the reservoir. I've used my machine twice for a total of 4 hours since without any slowdowns. 

My eyebrows peaked when I read that you got a new transmission jrom. Has the new trans resolved your speed issue?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I went through the same phone call with Honda and ended up with the reservoir. I've used my machine twice for a total of 4 hours since without any slowdowns.
> 
> My eyebrows peaked when I read that you got a new transmission jrom. Has the new trans resolved your speed issue?


Yes, the new transmission has completely resolved my speed issue. I brought it in with 30 hours on it and it would have had about 40-45 if I didn't start using my 828 late last winter.

My dealer told me that Honda made the call to replace. It might have helped that I was keeping some time stats. That and possibly the amount of hours on 'er.

Hope that answers florindi's question too.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't mean to derail or sidetrack the original transmission reservoir kit question from JeffNB. I'd be willing to ask the moderators to delete my posts if it helps keep this discussion on track. I would then start a new thread.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

jrom said:


> Don't mean to derail or sidetrack the original transmission reservoir kit question from JeffNB. I'd be willing to ask the moderators to delete my posts if it helps keep this discussion on track. I would then start a new thread.


Doesn't bother me. It is all good information that is pertinent to the problem, IMO.


----------

